# Slide Out Seal Maintenance



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

What is everyone using to spray on their slide seals to keep them good? Dealership told me to get silicone spray and hit all of them twice a year...I did an amazon search and I found both slide seal conditioner and slide seal lubricant. Is there a difference?


----------



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

+1 on the 303- great stuff that I use on everything from the hot tub cover to the camper!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I use Jig-A-Loo myself, and have been for years. Use it on all seals like that, including any compartments and doors.

Good or bad, not sure. Dont have any cracking, sticking or leaking issues so far, and have had the trailer for 5 years. And any previous trailer as well.

There us also dry lubricant for the slide out gears. It doesnt attract dirt or dust. I spray my gear teeth and the teeth on the bars twice a year. Does it help, again, not sure. I have never not done it, so maybe it would operate the same without to


----------

